# New from India



## Anchorgrip (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi,
I am new here from india, I want to learn pen making. I think this is right place to learn.
Regards,
Anchorgrip.


----------



## Super Dave (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome, you found the best place.

Dave


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome Pandit.


----------



## JimB (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from western New York State, USA. You have come to the right place!


----------



## rholiday (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from South Carolina.


----------



## Bob in SF (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from San Francisco, Pandit!

This is a fine forum with a remarkable knowledge base.

- Bob


----------



## liljohn1368 (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from Mississippi.


----------



## tomtedesco (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from Colorado.


----------



## magpens (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome to IAP, Pandit !!!!


----------



## Sataro (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from Corsicana, Texas!


----------



## leehljp (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome to pen turning. I am sure that we will learn some things from you as well!


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 6, 2016)

Namaste Pandit!

You found the best place on the web for penturning! There are many great people here that are more than willing help you learn and the the IAP's resource library is second to none. Welcome!


----------



## Magicbob (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from beautiful Akron, Ohio.


----------



## jsolie (Oct 6, 2016)

Welcome from Southern California!  The company I work for has an office in Pune.


----------



## MDWine (Oct 7, 2016)

Welcome! Congrats! 
The addiction gets better over time.... I mean... like... more intense! lol

Have fun!


----------



## Edgar (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome from Texas, Pandit. We are happy to have you with us.


----------

